# Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Erster Trailer zum Film zeigt sexy Knuckles



## Traumtaenzerin (11. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Erster Trailer zum Film zeigt sexy Knuckles* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## kreychek (11. Dezember 2021)

WTF betitelt der Beitrag eine befellte Comicfigur bitte mit "sexy"? Zumal auch der Trailer nichts diesbezüglich hergibt. Unnötig und unangemessen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2021)

kreychek schrieb:


> WTF betitelt der Beitrag eine befellte Comicfigur bitte mit "sexy"? Zumal auch der Trailer nichts diesbezüglich hergibt. Unnötig und unangemessen.



Das ist eine Anspielung auf den Sonic Fandom, der quasi mit der "Sexy Knuckles"-Sache am Rad dreht, seit bekannt ist das Idris Elba die Figur spricht.








						All Of Twitter Agrees: Idris Elba's Knuckles Will Be Sexy Whether He Likes It Or Not
					

Idris Elba may be aware of the effect he has on women...but it seems he wasn't aware of the effect Knuckles has on the Sonic fandom. (To be fair, neither was I.)




					www.enstarz.com


----------

